# Butternut as firewood



## muncybob (Dec 22, 2014)

Been offered to take down one for firewood. Owner said he thought it was on par with walnut but not according to my btu chart. Seems it may be just a step above poplar and probably considerably below walnut?


----------



## nrford (Dec 22, 2014)

Fast burning. I say it's a lot like Basswood.


----------



## Wood Duck (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd try it just so next time somebody asks about Butternut you can tell them what it is like. I tend to trust the BTU charts so I figure it is a medium-weight firewood.


----------



## Jeff S (Dec 22, 2014)

See if he can wait till spring before cutting down.
I tapped Black Walnut trees this year for the first time and the syrup was wonderful.
Butternut is suppose to be even better but they are so rare in my neck of the woods I may never find out.


----------



## DBoon (Dec 22, 2014)

Butternut is a lighter wood than Black Walnut - probably a little better than poplar, but not by much.  

It breaks my heart to hear a Butternut getting cut for burning...it is the most beautiful cabinet wood and so easy to work with and dimensionally stable.  Perhaps there is a woodworker near you willing to trade some of the bigger pieces for some cash to buy firewood?


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Dec 22, 2014)

DBoon said:


> Butternut is a lighter wood than Black Walnut - probably a little better than poplar, but not by much.



I burned some Butternut years ago and this fella's description is spot on !


----------



## zig (Dec 23, 2014)

Never burnt butternut but I've heated my house with just poplar so far this year. Probably not ideal for dead of winter wood but good shoulder season heat.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 24, 2014)

Any wood with nut in its name has to be decent


----------



## Jon_E (Dec 24, 2014)

I've burned butternut.  Very light and soft when dry, about equivalent to pine or poplar for firewood.  The one I burned was laying on the ground dead for a few years and the sapwood was gone but the heart was solid.  It is fantastic for carving and cabinetmaking but generally pretty lousy firewood.


----------



## muncybob (Dec 24, 2014)

I have not seen the tree yet but he described it as a large standing dead one. It so happens a kitchen renovation is in the cards for the near future, maybe I'll see about milling this for cabinets instead of firewood.

edit: or this too soft a wood for kitchen cabinets?


----------



## Jon_E (Dec 24, 2014)

muncybob said:


> ...too soft a wood for kitchen cabinets?



No.  About the same hardness as pine.  It will dent and scratch over time even with a catalyzed finish.  Expect it and you won't be disappointed.  My kitchen cabinets (yet to be finished - so no photos) are cherry frames with butternut panels.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Dec 24, 2014)

muncybob said:


> I have not seen the tree yet but he described it as a large standing dead one. It so happens a kitchen renovation is in the cards for the near future, maybe I'll see about milling this for cabinets instead of firewood.
> 
> edit: or this too soft a wood for kitchen cabinets?


There is some sort of blight getting the butternut which is probably why it's dead. Soon to go the way of the American Elm


----------



## DBoon (Dec 24, 2014)

muncybob said:


> too soft a wood for kitchen cabinets?


It is one of the softer hardwoods, but harder than pine that you would get today.  Your cabinetmaker would love to work with Butternut (it is very dimensionally stable and easy to work with) - if he does not think Butternut is a great idea for kitchen cabinets, then find another cabinetmaker.  I could not think of a nicer wood for kitchen cabinets - it has a beautiful grain and a warm color - give it a natural finish (don't stain it) to bring the natural beauty out.  It won't dent in normal use.

If you don't have access to a piece of it to see what it looks like, let me know and I can mail you a sample or send you a photograph.


----------

